# Forum is now open.  All forum users read this



## .

Folks, as you now know, the forum is back open. Some of you may notice some familiar names are no longer here and there is no need to discuss that any further. Just know that some members are no longer with us. 

First and foremost it is encouraged that everyone review the forum participation rules and strictly adhere to them. This forum is to remain free of the chaotic nonsense recently experienced here. There will be absolutely zero tolerance for the bashing, smart aleck comments, bickering, fighting, personal attacks, threats, and the total disregard to keep this forum civil. It won't take much for one incidence of moderation action to be your last and moderators will not go back and forth debating with anyone once a call is made.  For those who don't want to cooperate, there are plenty of other places out there to accommodate you.  Play nice, respect your fellow forum members and enjoy what should be a nice forum as intended.

Some advice for the new guys…..don't be surprised if your question about "Are there any ducks at Lake ???????" doesn't get answered. We call it "cyber scouting" and its usually not successful and history has shown us it will bring out less than desirable comments.  If you are just getting into duck hunting and trying to figure out where to start: Check your local WMA's, get ID books, listen to calls, watch youtube video's, pick different places you can go and just sit and watch.  Also read everything you can on the sport. Learn what habitats different ducks like, check deer hunting leases and see if they have a swamp, etc.  In a sentence….Study up and learn your quarry.  These guys love the sport and are more than willing to help you with duck hunting equipment, calls, guns, boats, dogs, and ammo questions, just don't ask them where they are hunting.

We want the Waterfowler Forum to be a place where folks will feel comfortable to come visit. Thanks for everyone’s cooperation in keeping the place enjoyable.


----------



## king killer delete

bump


----------



## king killer delete

iflyfish said:


> Folks, as you now know, the forum is back open. Some of you may notice some familiar names are no longer here and there is no need to discuss that any further. Just know that some members are no longer with us.
> 
> First and foremost it is encouraged that everyone review the forum participation rules and strictly adhere to them. This forum is to remain free of the chaotic nonsense recently experienced here. There will be absolutely zero tolerance for the bashing, bickering, fighting, personal attacks, threats, and the total disregard to keep this forum civil. It won't take much for one incidence of moderation action to be your last and moderators will not go back and forth debating with anyone once a call is made.  For those who don't want to cooperate, there are plenty of other places out there to accommodate you.  Play nice, respect your fellow forum members and enjoy what should be a nice forum as intended.
> 
> Some advice for the new guys…..don't be surprised if your question about "Are there any ducks at Lake ???????" doesn't get answered. We call it "cyber scouting" and its usually not successful and history has shown us it will bring out less than desirable comments.  If you are just getting into duck hunting and trying to figure out where to start: Check your local WMA's, get ID books, listen to calls, watch youtube video's, pick different places you can go and just sit and watch.  Also read everything you can on the sport. Learn what habitats different ducks like, check deer hunting leases and see if they have a swamp, etc.  In a sentence….Study up and learn your quarry.  These guys love the sport and are more than willing to help you with duck hunting equipment, calls, guns, boats, dogs, and ammo questions, just don't ask them where they are hunting.
> 
> We want the Waterfowler Forum to be a place where folks will feel comfortable to come visit. Thanks for everyone’s cooperation in keeping the place enjoyable.



Bump2


----------



## rhbama3

bump again for the late arrivals.


----------



## king killer delete

*Bump Bump Bump*



rhbama3 said:


> bump again for the late arrivals.[/QUOTE Read and follow these instructions.


----------



## king killer delete

bump


----------



## king killer delete

killer elite said:


> bump



Bump


----------



## Nicodemus

Bump, for those who don`t believe.


----------



## king killer delete

bump


----------



## king killer delete

Bump


----------



## king killer delete

Bump


----------



## king killer delete

Bump


----------



## MudDucker

Blind up ... gun ready!


----------

